# Pre-war iver johnson parts wanted!!!



## KevinBC (Apr 7, 2015)

I need pre-war skip tooth sprocket, skip tooth chain, fenders, rods, forks, rear book rack (carrier), beach handle bars, ETC!!!

PLEASE Let me know what you have!


----------

